# New Civil Service Scores



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Does anyone know when the new scores are released?


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I was on the phone today with HRD, and the automated service said that the new scores from April's exam will come out at the end of august.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

New scores the end of August and the list then gets "certified".......???? :roll:


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I would guess and say that the list will then come out around september or november.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

How is it that a test like the LSATs take a month to send out scores, but a 100 question civil service exam takes 4 months? 

I know the state runs a little slow, but seriously.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I agree, especially when the tests are scored by computer. What do you expect, it's civil service.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's civil circus...you're just supposed to keep cranking the arm on the box until the clown finally pops out.

:lol:


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

MY Captian told me today that the new certified list comes out Oct 10th


----------



## lifelongtesttaker (May 2, 2005)

*Re: New Civil Service Test: Quincy Police Hiring*

The Patriot ledger in Quincy reported that 20 members were promoted to Lts,Srgts. This is the largest promotional list since 1971, when most of the now retired officers first came on. They are hiring 20 more ptr man after just hiring 9 that just got on the road. Any iterested candidates out there looking to get on the QPD..


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

You have to love Civil Service! :shock: The only Agency that will rob you blind and then take 6 months to grade a computer graded exam, and after the 6 months half of the applicants information will still be all messed up! Gotta love em :roll: 

Stay Safe.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Rumer is that the test LISTS will be delayed this time around the HRD is giving a make-up test for those who did not think the first was fair and for those who Missed the first test with a valid documented excuse. I don't agree with that but what can you do. I did not think some of the questions were fair but never heard anything.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah I called last week and a recording said August for the scores.
They never used to take this long.Out of the 6 exams I have taken, I know for sure that I got my scores from the last 3 in july. 
They always seem to arrive the week i take my vacation.
You know it used to burn me, the whole process, but now I have just accepted this system for what it is... A BIG FAT JOKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

FRPDConstable said:


> Rumer is that the test LISTS will be delayed this time around the HRD is giving a make-up test for those who did not think the first was fair and for those who Missed the first test with a valid documented excuse. I don't agree with that but what can you do. I did not think some of the questions were fair but never heard anything.


 I remember on one of my few trips to HRD back about 6 years ago , I saw a former co-worker all dressed up sitting in the lobby. I asked him what he was there for and he indicated that he was appealing his test score and the test stating that it was geared toward people with higher education.

I wished him luck and did my best not to bust out laughing as I headed in to give them my residency documentation for the third time.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

FRPDConstable said:


> Rumer is that the test LISTS will be delayed this time around the HRD is giving a make-up test for those who did not think the first was fair and for those who Missed the first test with a valid documented excuse. I don't agree with that but what can you do. I did not think some of the questions were fair but never heard anything.


I'm sorry, but this is pretty sad. Don't you usually wait to get your score before deciding that a test was unfair and you should appeal it. These people need some help with their self cofindence.


----------



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

It is very sad. If you can't do good on a civil service exam or thought it was too hard, you are not a very intelligent person. My 10 year old nephew could easily pass this test.


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

Dogma20001 said:


> It is very sad. If you can't do good on a civil service exam or thought it was too hard, you are not a very intelligent person. My 10 year old nephew could easily pass this test.


"If you cant do WELL" might have been what you were looking for.

You are correct in that matter though, the test..........easy, the testing process...........easy, the waiting process..........easy but DREADFUL. This is my first time taking the test because I have spent the last four in the middle east primarily, Iraq, Afghanistan and Bahrain. Loving the people on here who are working on number 5 or 6, move somewhere and get a job if you want it that bad.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

atrain104,

If it was that easy everybody would just up and move, but this is MA or even New England, for every 1 Police Officer job open there is 75-100+ people standing in line for that job and a lot of the people have the same qualifications. It's very tough and competetive to get a good Police Officer job in MA. Your obviously new, so I wish you luck.

Stay Safe.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just want to clairify my earlier comment. I have no problem with people appealing their score. It's allowed under the system, and more power to them. My comment was on the fact that just walking out of the test these people were automatically saying it was unfair. See how you did first, then appeal the damn thing all you want.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If everyone thinks the civil service exam is a big joke ( Which I feel it is too) why are we having a big melt down over getting the results!!!!

PS You have one week to appeal the exam after taking it. You can not wait for your results and decide you want to appeal the test because you did not do well on it!!!!!


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> If everyone thinks the civil service exam is a big joke ( Which I feel it is too) why are we having a big melt down over getting the results!!!!
> 
> PS You have one week to appeal the exam after taking it. You can not wait for your results and decide you want to appeal the test because you did not do well on it!!!!!


Sorry, my bad. Guess I should not have shot my mouth off then. I guess I always read that section wrong. Never felt the need to appeal it myself.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I got this from the HRD web site today.

2005 Police Officer Exam Status
The exam scores for the 2005 Police Officer exam will be released by September 1, 2005. Applicants will then have 17 days to request answer sheet reviews be conducted on the exam answer sheet and to appeal their experience score, if applicable. The eligible list will be established on November 1, 2005 after the current list expires on October 31, 2005. You can use our Standings & On-line Applicant Information System (Applicant Record Information Site) to check your exam results after they are released by this office.

Here is the link also.
http://www.mass.gov/portal/index.js...minalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

One more week to go... Lets see what I got this year... can't wait.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

K9 said:


> MY Captian told me today that the new certified list comes out Oct 10th


From Mass. Human Resources. Scores will be mailed Sept 2. List established Nov. 1.
Last week I called them, the recording said scores would be mailed out by the end of Aug. WTF


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Why is it that everyone called CS but has something different to say? As far as I'm concerened none of ya know shit and ill beileve it when the scores actually come out. Please don't forgive my sarcasm


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have we not all learned yet that the Civil Service system is a joke? Don't expect too much from them - especially to get something done in a timely manner and correct. Nothing against those who work there, it's the system, rules and guidelines they "have" to obey by that set them [and us] for failure.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I doubt they are all worried about it, as much as we are!!


----------



## SPDLEAJ52 (Jul 7, 2005)

My town is currently attempting to hire 1 reserve, and the Chief is saying that the current list is good until 30 October. Unfortunately, the guy they are attempting to put on as a reserve did not take the last test, so he is looking at a deadline of then. We are all hoping that he gets put on before this current list expires


----------

